#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  leven als een dwaas

## sammi1

leven als een dwaas, kijkend en niet te hebben gezien
gehoord en niet te hebben geluisterd
gegeten en niet te hebben geproefd,
gewerkt en niet gezweet
gespeeld en niet bevrijd,
leven als een dwaas,
een dwaas vooruit starend
De tijd tikt en tikt
Een seconde, een minuut, een uur, een dag, en week, een maand, een jaar, een decennia, allemaal voorbij en 
ik sta nog steeds,
ik sta nog steeds, zij het niet met een kromme rug versleten knieen en een hernia,
mijn kleinkinderen kennen mij maar ik hen niet, heb geen tijd genomen om van elk vezel in het leven te genieten omdat ik gehaast heb geleefd,
zo gehaast dat mijn stil stond,
Een dwaas ja een dwaas omdat ik denk aan de verloren tijd in plaats van het verzilveren elk moment nu van

----------


## Mancave

Nice!

----------


## Brandon22

Sorry for the people. If you don’t know how to think, then you will live like a fool. But somehow you have to live. So they live like fools.

----------


## Brandon22

Do you know how to live in the present or constantly save something for later? Have you ever thought that if you live in the future, life will “pass by” you?

----------


## Brandon22

> leven als een dwaas, kijkend en niet te hebben gezien
> gehoord en niet te hebben geluisterd
> gegeten en niet te hebben geproefd,
> gewerkt en niet gezweet
> gespeeld en niet bevrijd,
> leven als een dwaas,
> een dwaas vooruit starend
> De tijd tikt en tikt
> Een seconde, een minuut, een uur, een dag, en week, een maand, een jaar, een decennia, allemaal voorbij en 
> ...


What can happen if you do not find the meaning for happiness
It is enough to imagine that you have only a few years left to live. You understand that there was little good in life. Remember how angry at the little things and did not try to make yourself better. Because of such problems, the whole meaning of life is lost and a feeling of loneliness occurs. But what if you try to fix it?

----------


## meera786

That wil be a life changing starting from today.

----------


## Hawa

En als ik leef als een vrije vogel in de lucht
Mag het wel of mag het niet
Vogels vragen dit niet
Vrije mensen vragen dit niet
Mensen die niet vrij zijn
Vragen zich dit af
Maar denken wel
Maar vragen niet
Alles wat je denkt
Kan je niet denken
Denken mag niet
En denken kan niet
Alles staat al geschreven
Als een gloeiend plaat
Die men schroeit
In je lijf en lendenen
Je ziel je geest
Je,lichaam
Je teen je 
Je vinger
Naar je wijst
Wijs niet
Men wijst naar jou,,,

----------

